# Cryptic Tonsils



## debnance2@icloud.com (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking for an ICD-9 more specific than 750.9


----------



## nsteinhauser (Mar 17, 2015)

Have you looked at 474.8?


----------



## debnance2@icloud.com (Mar 17, 2015)

Much better! Thanks!


----------

